# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Portal 2 (2011)(скачать)

## wezzy21

*Жанр*: Action FPS
*Разработчик*: Valve Software
*Издательство*: Valve Software
*Тип релиза*: Полный
*Лекарство*: присутствует
*Язык интерфейса*: русский (текст и звук) и английский
*Размер*: 6,60 Гб Гб

Портальная головоломка, покорившая любителей паззлов, экшена и неповторимого юмора от сценаристов компании Valve – возвращается!
Действие игры происходите через несколько сотен лет, после событий первой части. Главная героиня обнаруживает, что все это время находилась возле разрушенной лаборатории, пребывая в состоянии анабиоза. Ее встречает один из модулей персональностей ГлэДОС, Уитли, который предлагает выбраться на свободу с помощью спасательной капсулы. Но у ГЛэДОС совсем другие планы на счет нашей героини...

Мировая оценка - 9.5
*
Особенности*:
- Улучшенная физика. В Portal 2 всё стало еще интереснее, необычнее и запутаннее, но никак не сложнее!
- Одиночная кампания. Захватывающий сюжет и необычная игровая механика заставят забыть о времени и не дадут оторваться от экрана на протяжении нескольких часов
- Музыкальный гипноз. Оригинальный саундтрек великолепно вписывается в необычную атмосферу вселенной Portal
- Игра на двоих. Независимая сюжетная линия, новые персонажи и уникальные особенности геймплея

*Системные требования*:
- Операционная система: Windows XP, Vista, 7
- Процессор: Intel Pentium 4 3.0 ГГц или AMD64 X2
- ОЗУ: 1 Гб (2 Гб для Vista)
- Видеокарта: GeForce 7600 или ATI X1600
- DirectX 9.0с
- Свободного места на HDD: 11,5 Гб

*Установка*:
1. Смонтировать образ в программу эмулятор (Alcohol 120% или Daemon Tools)
2. Установить
3. Скопируйте с заменой CrackFix от Skidrow в папку с игрой
4. Использовать Language Launcher для выбора языка
5. Готово!
Скриншоты*Скрытый текст*


Скачать CrackFix от Skidrow - 5,80 Мб
[Letitbit] - скачать
[Shareflare] - скачать
[DepositFiles] - скачать

Скачать образ от Skidrow
[Letitbit] - скачать
[Shareflare] - скачать
[DepositFiles] - 1 2 3 4

----------

